# six months in the learnin an iv got me first hand forged bar



## Anonymous (Nov 16, 2008)

hi thanx everyone in the forum ive me first bar of gold made from little bits of everything from cpus,memory,boards and scrap jewellery. refined twice in true aqua regia 60% nitric 30%hydrochloric nuted with urea then dropped with smb. this method was decided after lots of thought i decided this would be the fastest yet effective way of recovery. i would also like to thank ebay. not for a lot but just for being there it would have been nearlly impossible to obtiain some ingredients and also hardware needed in which iv bought a lot.
this bar has been melted i dont know how many times and after each experiment it was added to the ball to eventually made to 15 grams slowly. i am classing this as my experimental bar as it took nearlly six months to learn how to make it i had bought a mold but found it hard to pour small ammounts so i took the hammer to it and hand forged it into a bar, took some time but its worth it


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 16, 2008)

nice work.... This forum is great - lets us to have christmass few times per year...


----------



## Platdigger (Nov 16, 2008)

Great looking bar mrdelighted!


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm not convinced running silver twice will have many benefits. Given the use of clean copper and a good rinse of the recovered cement silver, I would expect that it would run close to 99% pure. The balance of the impurities are best removed by parting in a silver cell. 

Nice looking piece of gold. You mentioned it was hand formed, but it looks as if it was done in a die. How did you keep it so uniform? Did you anneal at any time? 

Harold


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 16, 2008)

Harold_V said:


> I'm not convinced running silver twice will have many benefits. Given the use of clean copper and a good rinse of the recovered cement silver, I would expect that it would run close to 99% pure. The balance of the impurities are best removed by parting in a silver cell.
> 
> Nice looking piece of gold. You mentioned it was hand formed, but it looks as if it was done in a die. How did you keep it so uniform? Did you anneal at any time?
> 
> Harold


when the gold was molten i sort of tipped the dish to spread the gold a little longer then just took the hammer and while the metal was hot still started hammering the ends either side until squared off and then to the longer edges the same treatment until each edge was uniform ish then started working the top level and bottom just slightly tapping while it was glowing. took a few hours in total the end result is worth it though


----------



## Oz (Nov 16, 2008)

If those pictures of the gold bar are representative of how it looks in person and no other treatment was applied other than the hammer then your planishing skill is quite refined, especially looking at the flats. Have you done other precious metal forge work?


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 18, 2008)

Oz said:


> If those pictures of the gold bar are representative of how it looks in person and no other treatment was applied other than the hammer then your planishing skill is quite refined, especially looking at the flats. Have you done other precious metal forge work?



no this is the first for me, the gold is very soft i just look at the bar to se where more work needed to be done id heat the gold up and give it a tap or 2 checked it again. the hardest thing was to make sure the bar stayed in a straight line. once the corners were neat it was just a case of flettening the middle of the bar out. this pushed the edges out so more work was needed.but its all flat enough to stand up on its own that was what i was looking for. would have prefered to melt into pre made ingot then tidy it up but i dont have enough gold to fill the bottom of the ingot mold lol


----------



## Harvester3 (Nov 23, 2008)

MAn that's great!
Gives the rest of us newbs a bit of encouragement.
Good work


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 23, 2008)

Harvester3 said:


> MAn that's great!
> Gives the rest of us newbs a bit of encouragement.
> Good work



oh definetly lots of people look at you strange when you explain but i think let them. its more gold for me at the end of the day. i found memory was probably the best to refine if you can get it in large enough quantities about 50 sticks averages 0.2/3 grams but obviously you want to be paying near nothing. i think theres about 400mem sticks and 300 conitnuity boards(these are nice as they dont have chips on them) theres some cpus,14k,9k,rolled gold. its a little bit of everything that i have refined. if you compare it to 22k it makes 22k look like copper. very yellow. its well worth it in the end though.


----------



## n3vrs0br (Nov 24, 2008)

Very nice!

"My God! It's full of stars!" -- _Dr. David Bowman; 2001._


----------



## SilverFox (Nov 26, 2008)

mrdelighted said:


> Harvester3 said:
> 
> 
> > MAn that's great!
> ...




I get the exact same thing from people when I try to explain why I want broken computer parts. They give me "that look". The look that conveys thoughts like "Your wasting your time", "Why would you want to do that" "You don't know what your doing".

One person even called me a fool.

Its funny how so many people believe that learning is no longer socially acceptable; unless of course it was taught by a university.

I ask, Who gave them a Monoply on thought!.


----------



## Rag and Bone (Nov 26, 2008)

Let those people think your'e a fool. Do not educate them. They will be your competition if you do. Or they will want to start charging you. Best to keep them in the dark.

Sometimes I get funny looks emerging from a dumpster wearing a big grin. I'm proud of my work! 

I love those bars you made. Very nice.


----------



## Harvester3 (Nov 26, 2008)

hey I was just wondering; The silver bars in your photo. Why are more folks not recovering silver? Is it too hard compared to the amount of work? 
Interesting point; there's four times more gold mined in the world than silver. So why is gold so much more valuable?
I like silver myself. A lot of older solder contains high amounts of silver.
Keep up the good work.
Jim


----------



## draftinu (Dec 2, 2008)

That is some work! :?


----------

